# Dell D600 install (Sound issue)

## andytill

I have built my D600 but during the build stage I decided that I was not worried about installing with sound.

I have since changed my mind and deceided that I require sound.

Being new to Linux I have no idea where to start  :Sad: 

Audio controller is Sigmatel 9750.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.

----------

## andrewbarr

I have a Dell Insprion 300m with SigmaTel audio hardware. It is an Intel ICH clone and will work with the snd-intel8x0 ALSA driver. The Gentoo Linux ALSA Guide should assist you in setting up your sound hardware.

Good luck,

Andrew

----------

## desertstalker

The Dell D600 works fine with the intel alsa soud drivers, out of the box for me.  Just enable them in the alsa section of the kernel and emerge the various alsa-tools and alsa-utils packages to get an rc script to store volume info between boots.

----------

## shifuimam

I'm totally at my wit's end. I have tried a number of methods, including this one and this one. Nothing I do seems to work correctly, and that first tutorial didn't even work from the start - at the very beginning, I couldn't do the commands listed.

I have searched through quite a bit of the forums, as well as Google, and had some Gentoo-familiar friends look at it, and I can't figure it out for the life of me.

It's not the end of the world if I don't have sound, but right now because of whatever is going on, there is a rather large "Volume" window stuck in the middle of my display in KDE, and nothing I do (including disabling sound entirely) makes it go away.

Plz help if at all possible. Thank you so much in advance!

[edit]

I enabled the intel driver under OSS (not ALSA), and sound comes out of my speakers, but I can't get the volume to stay above 0%. Don't know if that helps or not...

[/edit]

----------

## Red Alert

I'm having this problem too on a Dell D600. Funny thing is that alsamixer functions ok but as soon as I start KDE the volume level keeps heading to zero, and I get the huge volume display on the screen.

If I disable sound, KMix keeps re-launching when I quit it.

Did alsaconf run ok for you? I get errors when running it but they aren't incredibly informative. One seemed to mention Blowfish, but why ALSA would have anything to do with blowfish I don't know. I'll post the exact error tomorrow...

edit: the module is libblow.c - alsaconf ends up with a messed up file in /etc/modules.d/alsa.

----------

